# Huge problem



## nuggets (Apr 27, 2011)

Ive had this GTO for almost 3 years now and this is the first this has been happening. Buh for the last few months or so ive had to replace the entire charging system almost every 2 weeks. For some reason the battery keeps dying and not recharging itself. Every time I test the alternator it says its fine, I have the shop test it in the car and it diagnoses the voltage regulator is bad, replace it, same thing a week later. Frankly Im out of ideas. When I slow to idling speeds, the GEN light comes on, and when the rpms increase it goes off. Any ideas? Charging system goes from alternator to stater, and then to battery. All wires are solid.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

turn all systems off and see if there is still a drain on your battery (find and fix if so), tighten belts, remove and clean all ground straps and cables to bare metal. start the car and remove the positive battery cable...does it keep running or die?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, a huge drain was my first thought, too. These are not super complicated cars. Could be a bad headlight switch, starter, etc. The first thing I'd do is check for a voltage drain.


----------



## 42867Goat (Apr 5, 2011)

:agree Even though my old clock in the dash doesn't work it has a slow drain on the battery. Probably a big drain like these guys mentioned.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Did you replace your engine starting battery and have the new battery charged before returning it to service? Keep a trickle charger on it as well and see if it can keep a charge.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Also put a milliamp meter on the battery with everything turned off and see if your battery is draining more that 50 milliamps. If more than 50 milliamps, it would cause your baterry to drain dead. I have bought some new rebuilt alternators that were poor from the start because the remanufacturer did not replace certain parts. You can try to purchase an alternator from a different source.


----------



## nuggets (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes Im certain its not just the parts cuz this is about the 3rd time this has happened after replacing the parts over and over. The drain is possible but im skeptic becuase theres nothing to drain the battery. No clocks or anything is hooked up, not even the radio. And the battery most deffinatly holds charge. A "auto zone guy" said the voltage regulator may be shorting out because of too much ground, point being that some cars had rubber gromets between it and the firewall, since mine does not. Being that there has never been any and this problem just starting happening I did not take him too serious.


----------



## nuggets (Apr 27, 2011)

Could the problem be somewhere in the starter soleniod?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nuggets, all due respect, but you sound lost. It could be any number of things. If you've never done voltage drain/parasitic loss tests, either take the car to an auto electrical shop or go online and google the information. It's pretty basic, and you diagnose what component is at fault by disconnecting it while looking at the DVOM. The minute you disconnect the alternator, starter, headlight switch, whatever, and the DVOM goes to less than 50 milliamps, you've found the problem.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Yeah, a huge drain was my first thought, too. These are not super complicated cars. Could be a bad headlight switch, starter, etc. The first thing I'd do is check for a voltage drain.


Had the same issue. In my case, it was a repop radio that never fully shut down. I installed a cutoff switch even after the radio was repaired -- just to be sure. No problems since.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a friend with a '64 Imperial....and it's the headlamp switch. 12.6 volt drain at all times. You have to disassemble the entire cowl of the car to get at it, so, same here....installed a cut-off switch. Doubles as an anti theft switch, too!! That was about 12 years ago, and still working fine. Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

if you have had the car for 3 years and this is just starting, and after replacing the charging system it HAS to be a drain somewhere, some old wire has finally cracked and is grounding out somewhere sucking the battery dry- and did you say someone said " to much ground" please- no such thing- If anything not enough ground, look at all the grounding straps and replace them first (less than $20 for all 3). Look around and find a good mechanic- should be able to trace the drain in a couple hours tops- while drinking


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

This is good info in case you are still looking. How to find a key off drain. . . . - The 1947 - Present Chevrolet & GMC Truck Message Board Network


----------

